# 1,30 Tief



## Lotti (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo liebe Koiis,
mein Teich hatte ich nun schon vogestellt.Ich hatte probleme mit Algen und meinen Oase Filter--nun gut --neue Filter,und alles ist gut gewoden.

Nun war ich aber heut zum ersten mal in meinen Teich---schön!! Nun meine frage an euch.Mein Teich hat nur eine Tiefe von ca.130 cm!!!.Und ich hab gelesen,das mit Kois 200 cm gebraucht weden. Ich frage mich,warum sooo tief.Und ob es meinen Kois in 130 cm gut geht. Bisher sind sie ja noch klein,aber was ist in ein paar Jahren?? Von rest der größe,9x10 meter,glaube ich ,ist das schon ok.
Danke für eure antworten
Lotti


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: 1,30 Tief*

Lotti, 
ich hatte mit meinen 1,30 m noch nie Probleme, und meine Koi sind alle schon ewas größer


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: 1,30 Tief*

Hallo Lotti

Bei einem Koiteich sollten keine grossen schnellen Temperaturwechsel eintreten, langsam warm werden, die Temperatur halten bis es wieder langsam kälter wird .

Je mehr Tiefe du hast um so konstanter bleibt deine Wassertemperatur, gerade wenn Koiteiche den ganzen Tag, voll in der Sonne liegen

Da die meisten nicht gerade 200m² Teichfläche haben, um sich einen optimalen Koiteich zu bauen , gewinnt man durch steile Wände schnell an tiefe und damit auch an Temperaturkonstantheit ,das heist nicht das Koi keine seichten warmwasser Pflanzzone mögen ,im Gegenteil, da sind sie durch aus sehr gerne.

Was für den Sommer gilt, gilt natürlich auch im Winter nur umgekehrt, je mehr tiefe, je mehr Überlebungsraum unterm Eis für deine Koi.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lotti (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: 1,30 Tief*

Puh-da bin ich aber froh.Als vor einen Jahr der Bagger da war,lag ich im Krankenhaus. 
Und da ich zum ersten mal kois habe,wußte ich nicht genau,ob das so alles richtig ist.

Wie gesagt,ich hab meinen Teich im September nun ein Jahr. Alle sind gut durch den Winte gekommen. Ich glaube auch das die Kois sich wohl fühlen.
Ach ja,noch ne frage-ich hab plötzlich sehr viele kleine schwarze Fische im Teich. Sind das Goldfische? Oder können die von Wildenten hinein gebracht worden sein?? Die hatte ich auch zu Besuch.
Und die zweite frage--wie bekommt man/frau die wieder raus?? ich glaube es sind zusammen bestimmt 100 stück.
Danke nochmal 
Lg Lotti


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: 1,30 Tief*

Hallo Lotti,
das können ohne weiteres Goldfischkinder sein, die sind meist erst mal schwarz ( Ursprungsfarbe ),
und die Eltern fressen die wahrscheinlich auch noch auf !  Warte mal den winter ab, der macht dann
den Rest.


----------

